# بعض الكتب حول أسس هندسة النقل والمرور



## المهندسة فاطمة (17 يناير 2011)

Transportation Systems Planning: Methods and Applications, 1st Edition







Author(s) : Konstadinos G. Goulias
Publisher : CRC
Date : 2002
Pages : 428
Format : PDF
ISBN-10 : 0849302730

Transportation engineering and transportation planning are two sides of the same coin aiming at the design of an efficient infrastructure and service to meet the growing needs for accessibility and mobility. Many well-designed transport systems that meet these needs are based on a solid understanding of human behavior. Since transportation systems are the backbone connecting the vital parts of a city, in-depth understanding of human nature is essential to the planning, design, and operational analysis of transportation systems. With contributions by transportation experts from around the world, Transportation Systems Planning: Methods and Applications compiles engineering data and Methods for solving problems in the planning, design, construction, and operation of various transportation modes into one source​
http://hotfile.com/dl/55543755/1e44...s_Planning-Methods_Applications.book.rar.html
​


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (17 يناير 2011)

*Handbook of Transportation Engineering*










* Handbook of Transportation Engineering
Author/Editor: Myer Kutz
Published year: 2004
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Publishing Co. Inc., USA
Format: PDF (digital)
Language: English
Size: 11.8 MB
Pages: 937

This book is very useful for Civil Engineers, especially for those who are working in the field of transportation engineering. It covers almost all sorts of topics in transportation and highway engineering aspects. This textbook contains about 38 chapters, which were contributed from different renowned authors in the world and concised in one format by editor Myer Kutz. Its not only helpful for graduate students but also for practising engineers in the relevant field.​
http://www.4shared.com/document/MZPapP-r/Handbook_of_Transportation_Eng.htm​


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (18 يناير 2011)

*Highway and Traffic Engineering in Developing Countries *






​​Highway and Traffic Engineering
Edited by: Bent Thagesen
Published by: E & FN SPON
Format: PDF
Language: English
First Edition (1996)
ISBN 0419205306
pages: 486
Size: 22 MB

* Publisher: Taylor & Francis
* Publication Date: 1995-11-01
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0419205306
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780419205302

* Publisher: Routledge
* Publication Date: 1995-11-01
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0203223675
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780203223673 

http://www.4shared.com/document/ebYJhRYV/Highway_and_Traffic_Engineerin.htm​


----------



## shrek (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً .
المشكله هي عدم توافر متل هذه الكتب باللغه العربية


----------



## علاء التوم (18 يناير 2011)

كتب قيمة ومفيدة جدا 
باراك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (18 يناير 2011)

انا كنت أبحث كثيراً عن مراجع باللغة العربية ولكن حتى إذا وجدت فهي لا تحتوي على معلومات قيّمة في هذا المجال ومعظمها مترجم ... لذا تقوية اللغة الإنكليزية ضرورية جداً لأنها تفتح أفق جديدة وتسمح بالإطلاع على مصادر لا تعدّ ولا تحصى...
شكراً لمروركم .. وأتمنى أن تستفيدوا منها


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يناير 2011)

الاخت المهندسة فاطمة جزاك الله خيرا 
علي هذه المجموعة القيمة من المراجع 
الموضوع يستحق التقيم والتثبيت 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس قحطان (19 يناير 2011)

المهندسة فاطمة قال:


> transportation systems planning: Methods and applications, 1st edition​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مشكورررررة أختي المهندسة فاطمة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير عمار (19 يناير 2011)

شكراً للمهندسة / فاطمة على المجهود المبذول فى السعى لإحضار مثل هذه الكتب والمراجع ونتمنى المزيد والمزيد 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (20 يناير 2011)

كتاب حول أنظمة النقل الذكية وتطبيقاتها​Intelligent Transportation System - ITS​وهو صادر عن FHWA - Federal Highway Administration​​Systems Engineering for Intelligent Transportation Systems​http://ops.fhwa.dot.gov/publications/seitsguide/seguide.pdf​​


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (20 يناير 2011)

كتاب Fundamentals of Transportation
وفيه بعض التمارين مع حلولها
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/Fundamentals_of_Transportation.pdf​جدول المحتويات في الكتاب​*Fundamentals of Transportation​*​​​​/About/​
​​​​/Introduction/​
​​​​/Economics/​
​​​​/Geography and Networks/​
*/Planning/​*​​​​/Trip Generation/​
​​​​/Destination Choice/​
​​​​/Mode Choice/​
​​​​/Route Choice/​
•​​​​/Evaluation/​
*/Operations/​*​​​​/Queueing/​
​​​​/Traffic Flow/​
​​​​/Queueing and Traffic Flow/​
​​​​/Shockwaves/​
​​​​/Traffic Signals/​
*/Design/​*​​​​/Sight Distance/​
​​​​/Grade/​
​​​​/Earthwork/​
​​​​/Horizontal Curves/​
​​​​/Vertical Curves/​
*Other Topics​*​​​​/Pricing/​
​​​​/Conclusions/​
​​​​/Analogs/​
​​​​/Decision Making/​


----------



## سورين (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اختي فاطمة


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (20 يناير 2011)

كتاب يعرف بمفهوم النمذجة الجزئية، متى وكيف تستعمل والأسس التي تقوم عليها
http://www.baseplusworld.com/assets/guides/Austroads_AP-R286%2006%20The%20use%20and%20application%20of%20microsimulation%20traffic%20models.pdf

جدول المحتويات​*1 INTRODUCTION

2 BACKGROUND ​*​​2.1 What is microsimulation? 
2.2 The role of microsimulation​
_2.2.1 When and why microsimulation traffic models are needed 
2.2.2 Problems and issues appropriate for microsimulation.​_2.3 Limitations of microsimulation ​*3 ORGANISING A MICROSIMULATION STUDY ​*3.1 Study objectives and scoping
3.2 Selecting a software platform 
3.3 Base model development​_3.3.1 Input data preparation 
3.3.2 Error checking and output data ​_3.4 Calibration procedures​_3.4.1 Network depiction 
3.4.2 Calibrating capacity or maximum flow 
3.4.3 Calibrating demand 
3.4.4 Calibrating performance ​_3.5 Validation procedures​*4 AUDITING A MICROSIMULATION MODEL

5 CONCLUSIONS AND RECOMMENDATIONS​*


----------



## نصير كريم 12 (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذه الكتب


----------



## روباطابي (22 يناير 2011)

مشكووور علي الموضوع والي الامام


----------



## midian1980 (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا اخت فاطمة و جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## midian1980 (23 يناير 2011)

ممكن احصل على بحوث و اطاريح لهندسة الطرق؟ مع التقدير


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (25 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هاي الكتب


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (25 يناير 2011)

الأخ midian 1980 لديّ بعض الأبحاث الأطروحات ولكن باللغة الإنكليزية ... ولكن أريد أن أعرف عن الموضوع الذي تحتاج المعلومات عنه


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (28 يناير 2011)

كود هندسة المرور Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices 






MUTCD = Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices
هو كود مستخدم من قبل FHWA=إدارة الطرق الفدرالية في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية ويُعنى بالمعايير اللازمة لتخطيط الطرق والشاخصات المرورية والإشارات الضوئية وكل ما له علاقة بتنظيم حركة النقل والمرور
الرابط التالي هو عبارة عن 20 ملف PDF
​


http://www.4shared.com/file/3s0zxdUW/manual_on_uniform_traffic_cont.htm ​


----------



## فركاش (30 يناير 2011)

كيف اتوصل معكم اريدج تعلم الرسم الهندي اوتوكاد


----------



## فركاش (30 يناير 2011)

الا خوة القيمين على المنتدى اريد عرض كتاب الرسم الهندسي


----------



## م محمد رحيم (30 يناير 2011)

..........Thx


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (31 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elfaki (1 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أختى الكريمة م. فاطمة و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## حارث البدراني (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## بارزان (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bn198700 (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي بارك الله فيك و حالوا أن تكون الكتب باللغة العربية و شكرا


----------



## wasfi86 (25 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً .
المشكله هي عدم توافر متل هذه الكتب باللغه العربية*​


----------



## عادل عطيه المزين (2 مارس 2011)

اشكركي جزيل الشكر علي هذه المجموعة من الكتب القيمة
انا طالب ماجستير احتاج الي بعض المراجع عن موضوع
[FONT=&quot]Development of a Road Construction Material Selection System (RC-MSS) [/FONT]


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (10 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير
وشكرا علي المجهود الرائع
ولكن هل توجد مثل هذه الكتب والمراجع بالعربية او مترجمة للعربية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سعيد محمد محم (14 مارس 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## امجد المهندس (19 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير واكثر من امثالكم ...نرجو منكم المزيد من هذة الكتب القيمة


----------



## الصكر العراقي (21 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## hhtk7788 (25 مارس 2011)

Indian apparel market with a number of mass market retailers need to understand and adapt to the characteristics. Garment industry is Indias largest foreign exchange earnings into the source of the countrys total exports nearly 16%. It is estimated that India has about 30,gel stratus,000 clothing apparel manufacturers,karen millen dresses, who in the garment industry around 300 million. Today, more and more not only the garment export business, and foreign buyers in India are also very enthusiastic. Today, many leading fashion brand products are combined with India. India is increasingly seen as a major supply of high quality fashion clothing, India has been a major international apparel market appreciation. This is to return to work efforts in the exporters. In order to secure broad market coverage, progressive technical capacity to create attractive products with an extensive line of demand, exporters work together to get good returns. However, until this day, Indias apparel industry is still in 50 to 60 sub-contractors and small enterprises of the machine. Indias supply base is relatively high medium-quality fashion product base, but the business is very small. Europes recession and the recent currency crisis in South Asia, but also prompted them to turn to powerful Indian exports. While these phenomena are expected to disappear soon,dsquared pants, there is no reason not to feel proud of Indian exporters, or clothing. Garment industry will face adjustments or tariff quota openly competitive. Therefore, the current need is to expand the manufacturing and marketing base. Nurture innovation through research and development, opening up new markets for export growth, especially in South Africa, Africa, CIS, Eastern Europe, Latin America and Australia. Indian apparel consumption roughly proportional share of income into the same with China and Brazilians. However, Indias per capita income lower than the uniform level of progress, which means the total expenditure of the countrys clothing is significantly lower,asics onitsuka mexico 66, Indias shopping habits for multinationals targeting the Indian market is very interesting challenge. The most important shopping places around special events such as weddings and annual religious festival, the sales figures of these occasions, much higher than other emerging markets. In addition,dsquared hoodies, compared with other places, to a greater extent, the Indian shopping is a family activity: around seventy percent of the customer is always with his family to shop Seventy percent of four consumers (Brazil, China and Russia, more than twice) will be shopping with their families as the best way to kill time. Home shopping preferences in all age groups, incorporated into the class, region and city size in exactly the same. As in many markets, the Indian women are the key decision makers in the family to buy clothes. But Indias men also play an important role: indeed, half of the respondents lady said her husband frequented their shops have a significant impact, this proportion is much higher than Brazil (per cent), China (percent VIII), and Russia (eighteen percent). More importantly, India different from common, mens clothing market is greater than womens clothing market, and traditional Indian clothing company still holds the upper hand. Mass-market clothing retailers have to find the form of sales and marketing approach to attract consumers to come to find clothes, so that they not only purchase clothing for special occasions, while also trying to attract the whole family to purchase clothing. Source: China Textile Network


----------



## حلا4 (29 مارس 2011)

السادة الأعضاء :
أرجو المساعدة في كل ما يتعلق بالتقاطعات المرورية المنظمة بإشارات ضوئية من ملفات و أبحاث وفير ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وموضوعك يستحق التقييم


----------



## abd alkareem (1 أبريل 2011)

الشكر الجزيل على هذه الكتب القيمة والتي تعتبر أساس هندسة المرور
الله عليك أخت فاطمة ونتمنى لك التوفيق و التقدم ونرجوا المزيد من العطاء


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور

```

```


----------



## hussamibrahim (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عصام السرحان (10 مايو 2011)

كل الثناء للزميلة المهندسة فاطمة على الجهود المبذولة لوضع هذة المصادر الثمينة بين يدي المختصين مع خالص الامنيات


----------



## عصام السرحان (10 مايو 2011)

الحاقا بشاركتي حول الموضوع فاتني الفات نظركم بصدد عدم وجود كتاب transportation systems planning حيث وجدناه مرفوعا مع التقدير


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

http://ebookee.org/Transportation-Systems-Planning-Methods-and-Applications_652994.html
هذا رابط آخر للتحميل أخي وسأبذل جهدي لإضافة المزيد من المراجع


----------



## elsaid_yehia (11 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks engineer Fatma


----------



## بن علوان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## mostafa afify (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الحاضر (20 يناير 2013)

المهندسة فاطمة قال:


> كتاب حول أنظمة النقل الذكية وتطبيقاتها​


شكرا م.فاطمة على هذا الاثراء الطيب والحقيقة اني دائما اجد المنفعة من هذا المنتدي القيم


----------



## faiz-zobi (20 يناير 2013)

شكرا أختي المهندسة فاطمة على هذه المجموعة القيمة من الكتب


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيكي وجزاك خيرا
*​


----------



## هيثم مجلي طامش (20 يناير 2014)

شكرا اخي


----------



## bravearab (22 يوليو 2016)

كتاب قيم جداً شكراً لكي.
تحياتي


----------

